# So... I think my rat is pregnant. o^o



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

I've been having trouble appropriately guessing the age of my rattie, Momo, and suddenly realized that she was over 5 weeks. In fact, someone approximated that she was 12 weeks... And as a female rat in a mixed-sex feeder bin this makes the likelihood of her being pregnant VERY likely. Rats are good at what they do, after all.
She's been dealing with a URI (upper respiratory infection) and has been on Baytril since Monday, but still wheezing... However, her appetite, water consumption and energy hasn't suffered and she hasn't been having red tears so I haven't been TOO concerned...
But then a possible pregnancy?
I've had her now for 17 days and she's still very petite but I've been seeing a belly bulge discreetly sneaking up. Her belly now touches the ground when she's walking (and she's very petite elsewhere). I can see her nipples now and she's constructed a nest in her hut that's pretty tight. I finally bit the bullet and lifted her tail and did see that her vulva is dilated so we're pretty sure. (checked the 'just in heat' back stroking but I haven't seen any arching or ear vibrating)
Jeebus though. I'm not sure how ready I am to be a rat-daddy. XD I have a few people who want rats if she delivers and I can try to find homes for the others so that's not an issue. I'm just weirdly excited/dreading it. I'm trying to remind myself there's a possibility that she's just developing and going into heat, but then I can't explain the nest very well... Ultimately, it's an issue that will resolve itself, right? At the VERY most I need to wait a week (for a 24 day pregnancy from the day I got her) and if she delivers, she delivers. If she doesn't, she doesn't. I'm just... so awful at waiting! 


I swear though, if she has babbus they're going to be ADORABLE. I hope to keep a female as a cage mate for her~ 
Okay, I'm way too excited about the prospect of rat babies.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Skaila said:


> I've been having trouble appropriately guessing the age of my rattie, Momo, and suddenly realized that she was over 5 weeks. In fact, someone approximated that she was 12 weeks... And as a female rat in a mixed-sex feeder bin this makes the likelihood of her being pregnant VERY likely. Rats are good at what they do, after all.
> She's been dealing with a URI (upper respiratory infection) and has been on Baytril since Monday, but still wheezing... However, her appetite, water consumption and energy hasn't suffered and she hasn't been having red tears so I haven't been TOO concerned...
> But then a possible pregnancy?
> I've had her now for 17 days and she's still very petite but I've been seeing a belly bulge discreetly sneaking up. Her belly now touches the ground when she's walking (and she's very petite elsewhere). I can see her nipples now and she's constructed a nest in her hut that's pretty tight. I finally bit the bullet and lifted her tail and did see that her vulva is dilated so we're pretty sure. (checked the 'just in heat' back stroking but I haven't seen any arching or ear vibrating)
> ...


She has like 4-5 days more to go in your care and it doesn't sound like she's pregnant at all if she's only got a baby girl pot. She may have 1 or 2 babies in there or she may blow up in the next days, or she may not have any. y Day 23 you will be in the clear.

This is at Day 17 with my youngest pregnant rescues

This tiny girl was kept with an adult male and got pregnant at about 5.5 weeks of age

Here she is at Day 16










Day 19









Baby Sage (another young pregnancy). They thought she was a boy and called her Contagion and had her in with another boys.
Oct 18 (day 1 of pregnancy, she probably got impregnated that day or the one before, I separated the boy and girl when I got them home that night) You can see the normal baby potbelly they usually have.









Oct 28 (Day 10) Here is the real pregnancy belly. I had taken her to my vet but she was too small to e-spay. 









Nov 2 (Day 15) she is still getting bigger and chubbier. 









Baby Sam was the only survivor and died within 24 hours of birth  He was born Nov 8 (day 22)


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! I'm trying to temper my excitement with the 'it might not be anything' mentality but I'm still unable to banish it completely. I'll just keep an eye on her and keep things posted!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Skaila said:


> Thanks for the reply! I'm trying to temper my excitement with the 'it might not be anything' mentality but I'm still unable to banish it completely. I'll just keep an eye on her and keep things posted!


Can you post a pic? and we can possibly age your little girl and give you an idea if you are right or not?


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

As soon as it's daytime, yes. Right now I have to let people sleep and she doesn't like bright light much. I'll do what I can soon~


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

Here are some pics for aging purposes. C:



















Also, I know that she reads as 5 inches but that's when curled up. Stretched out more she's 6 and a half. 

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

Also, could anyone tell me about behavior changes? I've noticed that lately she's been getting nippier and more excitable... borderline territorial when I try to take her from her nest or even from the cage. I almost have to trick her to come out at all. Is this normal?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I honestly can't tell from those pictures if she is pregnant, if so your either going to be having 2 or 4 babies, Or over 12. (Sorry I've noticed a lot that females with smaller bellies often have a lot of babies). If she is acting territorial around a nest she Could be pregnant.

Though for age, she looks between 8 and 12 weeks maybe. My boys are a little over 9 weeks old and are about her size.


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I have no clue about aging or pregnancy but she is freaking adorable!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

She doesn't really look pregnant at all


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, she doesn't look pregnant at all to me, either. She is very cute though!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, if she's not it's not a big deal. It'd be better if she weren't, but I'm still keeping an eye on her because she was in a mixed-sex bin. Just asking for warning signs so I know what to expect.


----------



## Muttlycrew (Dec 21, 2012)

Warning signs differ for different rats, but she might get more snappy and even try to nip, her nipples will likely begin to protrude a lot, she'd probably start making and guarding a nest. Always better to be safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skaila (Dec 17, 2012)

Huh! She has been very territorial lately, actually. Once out of her cage she's fine and loving and licky, but if I put my hand in her cage at all she starts to spazz and grapples my hand to get it to leave, even biting and nipping. I thought it was because I've been taking her out for medicine and she doesn't like the taste of it... 
I know a lot of people say 'she doesn't look pregnant' but I still have until next friday to be in the safezone again. She did start constructing a nest and being nippy so... as said before, will be keeping a close eye and feeding her more protein just in case.


----------

